
You Can All Finally Encrypt Facebook Messenger, So Do It - pedmb
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/facebook-completely-encrypted-messenger-update-now
======
jibcage
Has anyone else really hated this experience?

Message sending (and the auto-destruct feature) have been absurdly buggy. Some
messages don't send, some don't get received, some don't destroy themselves...
You can't send stickers, you can't send gifs (though, the removal of the gif
plugin might make sense for privacy reasons)... It's just not great.

I look forward to this maturing, but at the moment I'm not impressed. Given
the extra caveat that I have to explicitly opt-in, I'd go so far as to say
Facebook doesn't really want people using this.

~~~
herbst
Obviously. Just look at the encryptions of any other facebook owned software.

They just add encryption because it is a useful buzzword for the masses. And
non techs may somehoe feel safe.

In the end any of their encryptions is worth nothing without public audit
anyway.

------
jasikpark
You can turn on secret messages in the settings.

